# ABTs (Atomic Buffalo Things)



## spwhitt (Jan 1, 2007)

Anyone ever tried to make these ABTs?

We gave them a shot last night and they were a hit with our guest.

What is an ABT?
Halved Jalapeno filled with Cream Cheese, Chedar Cheese, Party Sausage, wrapped in bacon and smoked at about 300 for an hour.

They are delicous. Give them a shot

Happy New Year.
Sarah
www.saucehog.com


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 1, 2007)

Sarah, these sound wonderful.  Anything with a jalapeno has to be good.  I have seen similar dishes at parties and usually they just fly off the plate.


----------

